# MH Question



## BillBBB (Jun 4, 2007)

I am looking to run an Iwasaki MT150D (medium base 6500k 150w halide lamp) on an M57 ballast. Does anyone know if this will work? Or do I need a different ballast?


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

From this link and some others I found yes it seems it will work:
http://www.businesslights.com/150w-venture-4k-ed17em-universal-metal-halide-lamp-p-252.html
I hope this helps


----------



## BillBBB (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay.. I got the bulb and the ballast, wired it up in a nice box, flipped the switch and... nothing.. Tried again and the lamp will light for ~20 seconds and stop. It will not light again for 10 minutes. Then it will arc for ~20 seconds and stop again. Maybe a ballast problem? I am using am M57/M107 mag ballast from advance.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Most electronic Ballasts will not relight for ten minutes, Double check your bulbs they have to be seated firmly in the socket. Also check that your wires are securely tightened, and you are properly grounded.


----------



## BillBBB (Jun 4, 2007)

Turns out, it wasn't a wiring issue, it was a ballast problem. I picked up an M107/M142 ballst yesterday after speaking with some folks at Eyelighting and viola! Works like a charm. BTW it seems the Iwasaki lamps throw a bit more lumens with a magnetic ballast, so that is what I am using. I'll post some pics of the setup this weekend.


----------



## BillBBB (Jun 4, 2007)

I posted some pics to this thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/41012-54-corner-overhaul.html


----------

